# green hair algea



## Hugis (Jul 22, 2005)

Im having a problem with what i think green hair algea, post some photos.

Im adding:

K 10ppm
Po 1 ppm
No3 10 ppm
Fe 0.2ppm
CO2 26 ppm


Light two HQI 150 watts
158 gals

Any hope, what can I do?

Thanks

Hugs


----------



## ramsvella (Apr 24, 2005)

i am not sure whether that is thread algae as you claim though the colour seems the same.... Do you have any sae?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome  

That is some really nasty algae you are growing. I think I would just trim down the plants that are badly effected (like the ones in your pics) and remove as much by hand on the remainder. 

Your list of nutrients say you are adding 10ppm N03, 1ppm P04 etc, but what are the actual readings of the tank water.

Put some algae eaters in there, make sure you have plenty of fast growing plants and have the lights on for only 10 hours daily.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

After physical removing of alg, add some sae or ottos. Increase NO3 and CO2.

YILDIRIM


----------



## Hugis (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the quick answers.

First of all I cant measure the values, since here in Argentina accurate tests are very expensive, and most of them are not available.

Its necessary to remobe the affected plants?

What amount of NO3 I must add? 30 ppm more per week is OK.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sine you cannot measure the values of the water then you may want to try the EI method of dosing.

IMO, I would remove the plants that are affected like the ones in your pics.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 22, 2005)

That is what Im try to do "estimate index dosing"
You think the dose I m using now is to low.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I wish I could help you more with EI dosing. But I'm not that familiar with it since I do not use that method. Hopefully someone else will come along that can.


----------



## tridacna (Apr 17, 2006)

I also have hair algae problems in my 40gallon tank, and recently learned about a product called Algone. It is not a chemical treatment, but is based upon natural biological principles. Pretty cheap stuff if you order through EBay.

I've put in an order, and will let you know how it works out for me.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC, tridacna  

I can say from experience that Algone does not work on getting rid of algae if you have underlying problems. It does however reduce nitrites (which you should not have in a planted tank anyways) and nitrates (which you do need in a planted tank). So more or less it is useless in a planted tank.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The amounts of fertilizer you add: are those weekly amounts or what you add three times a week? And, what do you add for trace elements, other than iron? Do you do weekly 50% water changes? How do you measure your CO2 amount? I ask the last because it is becoming more and more apparent to me that measuring the actual CO2 amount is far harder than we were told, when we were told to just measure KH and PH and use the table.


----------

